# When is she due?????? UPDATED 4-5-08 SEE LAST POST



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok as some of you know Chenille has been making an udder lately. And now I don't think she can make it all the way until April 29. But the earliest due date for her is April 11. How many do you think she will have and when?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: When is she due?????? GAAAAHHHHH!*

No idea on a due date, but I say three kids and I am thinking :girl: :girl: :girl: ! :thumbup:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? GAAAAHHHHH!*

She had triplet girls last year - so I am hoping for a repeat!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? GAAAAHHHHH!*

I think she'll make her next week date. She's not that big in the udder, looks a lot like Anna and Petite too. Anna could be due 4-14 but Petite only has the one date 3-31 and both Anna nd Chenille have bigger udders! UH!!!!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? GAAAAHHHHH!*

She is built very similar to the doe chrissy that kidded for me this morning, udder and everything. She just kidded and her udder dosent look much different than hers. SO I am guessing she will kid around the 11th! I am going to be odd and say twin girls.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? GAAAAHHHHH!*

I have two I'd love to have kid any day now but I am just not getting the vibe that they will.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? GAAAAHHHHH!*

Ashley, I think they will surprise you once you have given up all hope.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? GAAAAHHHHH!*

I hope your right!!! Or we both might have does kidding at the show!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? GAAAAHHHHH!*

I know Tina has some that may kid then as well lol.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? GAAAAHHHHH!*

Hahaha We'll be the busy bees at the show!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? GAAAAHHHHH!*

Yes we will!!!

I added a poll..


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? GAAAAHHHHH!*

My doe Ariel is due about the same time and is not as big in the tummy but her udder is about the same. So I am going to say April 11th. Hope you get girls. (Hope I do too)

Marie


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? GAAAAHHHHH!*

Thanks. I hope you get lots of beautiful healthy baby girls!


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? GAAAAHHHHH!*

You too.

Marie


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? UPDATED 4-2-08 SEE LAST POST*

Here is Chenille from today -


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? UPDATED 4-2-08 SEE LAST POST*

Her udder looks about the same from the other pics so I would say she is getting close but not quite ready, there is still a bit of room for that udder to fill somemore before kidding.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? UPDATED 4-2-08 SEE LAST POST*

Yeah I am thinking she will probably kid more like the 29th. Which is great cause Hollywood is the daddy then!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? UPDATED 4-2-08 SEE LAST POST*

I think you will see babies around the 11th, personally. But I very well could be wrong!! LOL!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? UPDATED 4-2-08 SEE LAST POST*

I guess we'll see!!! April 11th is day 150. And so is the 29th. I don't know! I guess she'll surprise me!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? UPDATED 4-2-08 SEE LAST POST*

She looks a lot like Anna does. I'm still waiting. Anna could go whenever she wants so the wait is killing me!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? UPDATED 4-2-08 SEE LAST POST*

you are a day off on your picture dating - just in case you want to correct it for your own records.

I still stay the 11th.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? UPDATED 4-2-08 SEE LAST POST*

Thanks, must have hit the wrong key.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? UPDATED 4-2-08 SEE LAST POST*

She has me guessing! Her ligs are slightly softer. She would be on day 145 on the 6th if she is due the 11th.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? UPDATED 4-2-08 SEE LAST POST*



Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Thanks, must have hit the wrong key.


no problem. I just knwo that i use my pictures for reference each year this way I can see their progression and have a better idea for the next year when to expect the next event to happen. Eventhough it is only a day off I thought I would mention it only for that reason.

Her ligaments softening does lead more to an earlier due date - but watch her keep us guessing till the 29th! :hair:


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? UPDATED 4-2-08 SEE LAST POST*

Ariel's udder is filling in but no tight yet. Her ligaments are softening up but still there. Still holding out here too. Keep us posted.

Marie


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? UPDATED 4-2-08 SEE LAST POST*

You know what Chelsey? We might have babies on the same day! Anna only has one ligament and she's real mushy! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? UPDATED 4-2-08 SEE LAST POST*

Anna will go first, Chenille will make me wait lol! Her udder looks slightly bigger today, I need to build another kidding stall as Faith and Ginger are still in theirs at night.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? UPDATED 4-2-08 SEE LAST POST*

I don't know. Anna has so many dates and this month she could go anytime with having been penned with Cruiser. I'm so eager, her udder looks great! I need to clip her again as she looks rather fuzzy. Haha


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? UPDATED 4-2-08 SEE LAST POST*

Yeah I need to clip Chenille again. Do you have a recent photo of her udder? I want to compare sizes and see who goes first lol.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? UPDATED 4-2-08 SEE LAST POST*

I haven't taken any in a few days now. Been busy with so much else.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: When is she due?????? UPDATED 4-2-08 SEE LAST POST*

Here is her udder from tonight - And on the 2nd and 26th of march/


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I need to remember to take new ones of Anna. Been so soggy and wet here though. Yuck! I still think she could go by the 11th but the dates are both so close its hard to be positive. If Anna doesn't kid by the show date she'll be coming along.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It has been raining for 6 days straight. Not fun at all!! The babies can't run and play outside so they are a little sad.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, I was just going through my calendar and she is either due 4/8/08 - 4/10/08 or 4/29/08. Both of the due dates are at 150 days.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I know, I have dates like that too for Anna. Pitiful! Her udder is really beginning to resemble the photo on my site of her. So I'm getting super excited! I clipped her today but will have to redo her udder. I didn't get to the udder today, just body clipped.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh you body clipped her? Have you clippped anyone else yet? I am going to clip everyone tomorrow - it will be a busy day! Did you put a coat on her? I don't think I will have enough coats for everyone...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I clipped 2 bucks a few days ago. Day before yesterday I clipped 4 does and yesterday we clipped 2 bucks and 3 does. My shoulders are so sore now. I still have probably a doe or two to clip and touch-ups. When I was milking Faith this AM hubby pointed out some spots for touch-ups. LOL 

I don't use coats. My goats can cuddle up together and its been really mild here temp wise so they're doing fine.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It's cooler up here. Are you showing all of those bucks? I really need to get clipping!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

No I'm bringing 2 or 3 bucks. The rest will stay home.


----------

